# 4,000 Calorie Bulk Diet and Nutritional Content



## jaym4 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi, I began my bulk in January at 202lbs and I am today (11th March) at 215lbs. My diet is below. Any thoughts or areas for improvement would be appreciated!! Also if anyone has a suggestion how long to continue this bulk for before cutting down?;


 *Protein**Carbs**Fats**Calories**Meal 1 - 07:30*    2 eggs & 2 whites24181602 brown toast5401.51701/2 pint milk10155150Banana1310120 *40**87**14.5**600**Meal 2 - 10:00*    USN Hyperbolic Mass17730.53701tb Peanut butter53.510125 *22**76.5**10.5**495**Meal 3 - 13:00*    Tin of tuna3500.5150Wholemeal pasta (90g)11.5562285Mixed veg2.560.540Cashews33.56.595 *52**65.5**9.5**570**Meal 4 - 15:30*    USN Hyperbolic Mass17730.53701tb Peanut butter53.510125 *22**76.5**10.5**495**Meal 5 - 18:00*    Chicken breast4506230Wholemeal pasta (90g)11.5562285Mixed veg2.560.540 *59**62**8.5**555**Meal 6 - 21:00*    Critical mass (232g)49.515018958 *49.5**150**18**958**Meal 7 - 22:30*    2 weetabix4.52513601/2 90+ shake2511100 *29.5**26**2**460*  *Total**274**543.5**73.5**4133*


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Less mass shakes more real food mate


----------



## Nobraincells (Sep 30, 2011)

Expletive explain why? I thought that's what shakes were for


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Shakes are to supplement your diet not to be the main part of it. You have more shakes than real food meals.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't mind the shakes in there mate. The are a god send for convienience sake. Looks good to me. I'd double your breakfast and have the whole 90+ shake instead of half.


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Thinking more about it, I'd swap your sixth meal for some steak and potatoes.


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

if your gaining carry on what your doing.

as in how long, just carry on untill your happy with your size. simple.


----------



## Nobraincells (Sep 30, 2011)

I think people who say less shakes more food have no real reason or can't back up what they say. My diet looked similar to the above and I gained 3 stone on my bulk cycle. I feel goo I look great and am stronger than ever. So I'd say go for it mate, just make sure you get in multivitamin supps as wel.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Nobraincells said:


> I think people who say less shakes more food have no real reason or can't back up what they say. My diet looked similar to the above and I gained 3 stone on my bulk cycle. I feel goo I look great and am stronger than ever. So I'd say go for it mate, just make sure you get in multivitamin supps as wel.


I know what you mean, but a guy at my gym once said "What liquids do we get 50g+ of protein from?" Trying to say that it isnt really natural for the body. I personally use wholefoods where I can and then add shakes where necessary. I say try investing in some cottage cheese and instead of whey some Casien protein for that slow release of protein.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Nobraincells said:


> I think people who say less shakes more food have no real reason or can't back up what they say. My diet looked similar to the above and I gained 3 stone on my bulk cycle. I feel goo I look great and am stronger than ever. So I'd say go for it mate, just make sure you get in multivitamin supps as wel.


 

This argument has been done to death on here. Get some steak in you, far better for you.


----------



## jaym4 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the above. I did a similar diet last year of about 3,500 cals and 100% whole foods but found it was hard mainly with work and getting the time to eat meals at 10am and 3pm. I take my multi vits etc and the above is a standard diet, but il have steak a couple of days a week or sweet potatoes instead of pasta for tea.

I'm still learning after 5 years training, if this diet has taught me anythin tho it's that I shouldn't go back to protein-only at my 10am and 3pm, whether that's chicken breasts or a shake, cos havin carbs at every meal seems to be working!!

What would you recommend to up the breakfast calories? If I don't hav eggs I currently have porridge mixed with milk and peanut butter, with a 90+ protein shake an fruit after.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Have 6 eggs at breakfast instead of 2, thats an easy way to up breakfast cals and all good ones too.


----------



## jaym4 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Have 6 eggs at breakfast instead of 2, thats an easy way to up breakfast cals and all good ones too.


Sounds like a plan. So where I'm havin 4 (2 whole and 2 whites) how many whole eggs would you have with 6?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Lockon said:


> I know what you mean, but a guy at my gym once said "*What liquids do we get 50g+ of protein from*?" Trying to say that it isnt really natural for the body. I personally use wholefoods where I can and then add shakes where necessary. I say try investing in some cottage cheese and instead of whey some Casien protein for that slow release of protein.


Milk.


----------

